# GamesDay UK book purchase request.



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

As I am kinda in a bad situation (Living in the US), I look on with bare concealed jealousy at you people across the pond, and your ability to buy books I have to wait months for.

Would it be possible, or even legal, for kind individuals to purchase books for us not so lucky ones ?

Delete post if I am crossing a line, I was just curious, and quite fiending for books.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm guilty too. I wouldn't think so as long as they are purchasing it legally, then they should be able to whatever they want with it. I would also be willing to give an extra fee as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Same here. I want _The First Heretic_ and _Firedrake_ so bad.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

nestersan said:


> As I am kinda in a bad situation (Living in the US), I look on with bare concealed jealousy at you people across the pond, and your ability to buy books I have to wait months for.
> 
> Would it be possible, or even legal, for kind individuals to purchase books for us not so lucky ones ?
> 
> Delete post if I am crossing a line, I was just curious, and quite fiending for books.


Why wouldn't it be legal for you to pay someone to pick up a book at an event you can't make it to?

This thread is fine


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

I am just making sure, different boards, different rules, different levels of anal behavior by mods.

So...

Notice you seem to be in the UK...

hint...

hint...

hint...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

But I won't be going to Gamesday 

It falls in between a Stag Do and a Wedding I have to attend so even if I was willing to travel to Birmingham (not too far from me I admit) I couldn't afford it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

nestersan said:


> I am just making sure, different boards, different rules, different levels of anal behavior by mods.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...



Hehe :laugh:

To be honest, I am kind of in the same situation... I would really want to go there... But I cant


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And I live too far away. Would cost me £77 for a return train ticket. And would take 6 hours there and back each time.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Jesus Christ you live in Scotland or east Anglia? 

If i was there id buy a bulk and sell a few on but alas im in Dartmoor!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im in Pelton, Durham. Quite a while from Birmingham, too far.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Makes sense on the 6hour trip. 

Need a car or something! like the tardis will do.


----------

